# 15 year old Ariens vs new Toro



## dmnj (Feb 15, 2017)

My dad gave me his 2001 Ariens 824 model 932101 to sell on Craigslist since he doesn't need it any more. He has been "somewhat" maintaining it (running it dry of gas after the season, but had only changed the oil a couple of times, and don't think he has changed the spark plug or greased anything). It was used every winter but being in NJ I would say on average of 5 times a year.

I have a 2015 Toro Power Max 724OE 37775 which I purchased at the end of 2015 and used a total of 3 times.

I am debating whether to keep his Ariens for myself and sell my Toro instead, or just sell the Ariens. I basically need it for cleaning a 25'x35' driveway. 

Which would you recommend keeping, and what is a reasonable selling price for one or the other?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

The amount of maintenance your father did is just fine, it does not need an oil change and tune up every year with that little use. While I am not a fan of the plastic Toro's, I'd go ahead and hang onto yours and sell your pop's machine. I'd say.. ask.. $600 for it.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm on the keep-the-Ariens side. The 932101 is an excellent machine - lightweight and powerful. After 12 years of heavy use doing three properties per storm per year, I only recently
had to have one of the auger bearings replaced. It's also extremely easy to maneuver. I like the Tecumseh on it as well...


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

That's tough one . I own a 1969 ariens that I put a 9hp briggs on and a toro 926 hd The toro is a monster compaired to the old ariens (seems to have more power)and throw the snow a good 15 ft further. Also I ran the toro in 2'' of slush and it did not clogg like the old ariens would or them new honda's. The only thing I don't care about my toro is the safety's. I am so use to no safety's on the 69. I would keep them both of them and try them side by side and then make up your own mind


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

run em both during the next snow event and you will get your answer. Both good machines. Personally Id sell both and get a new Toro Snowmaster and do the job in half the time.


----------



## dmnj (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks all. The reason I'm leaning towards the Ariens is because of a bigger auger and impeller size, and the fact that the Tecumseh was a US made engine.

Any issues with the brigs on the Toros? I guess for NJ snow (typically under 20") the smaller Toro would still be sufficient. I do like the quick stick adjustment and the ability to control the height.

I did not use both side by side since I don't have room to keep 2 in the garage so my Toro was in the shed. When I used the Ariens it threw further, felt more solid, and I was able to start it with 2 pulls (took more on the Toro last year, maybe because the Ariens was started a few months ago when my dad was trying to sell it and put some gas in).

If I was to sell the Toro - what would be a reasonable price to get for it?

Judging by other threads here I probably won't get more than 350-400 for the Ariens.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

$150 less than what you paid for it since you only used it 3 time's. Most likely you will need a good storm to sell it this time of yr. Also make sure a buyer does not see the old ariens.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

I'd keep them both! You can never have too many snowblowers!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

524SWE said:


> I'd keep them both! You can never have too many snowblowers!


Hah, I'm leaning this direction. lol

The ariens is at an age where you might be looking at some additional maintenance such as friction disk replacement, valve lash adjustment, impeller bearing replacement, belts...

These may be currently needed repairs or future stuff. You should inspect these areas and decide if it's within your mechanical ability as well. 

The toro has the best chute control around, with a modern, more powerful, quieter ohv engine and is virtually clog proof.

Tough call. Personally Ive been wanting to take a sturdy ariens like that and slap on a gx390, impeller kit and New directional snow tires.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

If you say the blower rarely got used, then I doubt any of those things need attention. Save for maybe the belt.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, if possible, I would keep them both as well.

Note the $600 asking price quoted above by GoBlow Snow is right on the money for a Craiglist listing at this time of year
and for such minimal use on the machine. Note also that this particular model came out around either 2000 or 2001 and had a defect with 
the friction disk. The disk was "chunking apart" with barely any use and its replacement was covered under warranty. When my machine went into 
the dealer for service after year one, the dealer automatically replaced the disk under warranty without even notifying me. 

This particular model was introduced the year after Ariens first went into the big box stores and was a price point solution for dealers to combat the 
other Ariens models that were now being sold in the big box stores. I've forgotten whether or the particular model promotion was available for the big box store as well, 
but the promotion at that time was $995 for a 8HP 8/24 with both electrical starter AND a headlight. At the time, it was a great deal. 

This model also has SnowHog tires that were a vast improvement over the tires and chains of my old 7/24 Toro drum auger, which had died at the time (pre internet). 
That being said however, X-Tracs are a better mousetrap. 

This one also featured the introduction of Ariens super-duper long chute, which allows the machine to throw snow to France. It's quite the testosterone rush....


----------



## THE Wolfman (Feb 15, 2017)

My advice would be to inspect the Ariens 824, paying special attention to high wear areas like the belts, friction disk, and bearings. Unless there is a major issue with it I'd keep the more powerful Ariens, and pick up 'spare' belts and a spark plug (which are probably due for replacement anyway).


----------

